# Mammas of loss (November 2002)



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

how are we all doing? I know some of you are pg again and some of us aren't.

I guess I wanted to hear how everyone was.....

I'm doing pretty good. I've lost about 20 pounds since I lost Sweetpea. Which is nice...but I'd rather be almost 6 months pg. We thought I was pg last month. I got that BFP but af showed a week later...I almost think it was another early loss.

Tracy is doing great. i'm enjoying him so much and we have great fun together. He is almost 1!!! I cannot believe how fast the yr went with him.

Dh is still saying no more babies but I'm sure that'll change!

more later....


----------



## naturegirl (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey Megan.









I am still not pregnant and kind of giving up, much to my mil's dismay, for now. I can't handle the pressure right now. I just need to chill.

My emotions are running a little crazy these days. As my "due date" approaches I think more and more about the baby that could have been.







I am sure that date and a few days surrounding it will be rough. It's a little more than two months away and I am already thinking about it! YIKES!

Hope your dh comes around in the near future. I am sure he is just overwhelmed with the aspect of having another infant at this time. He just needs some more time, I think.

Take care and it was great to hear from you.

Cheryl


----------



## Nik's Mommy (Nov 28, 2002)

Well..... we are very fortunate to be expecting in early October. I still think about my angel's impending due date, as well. I would almost be done work if I was still pg with Angel..... I would be training my replacement right now. (I m/c'd on Nov 15/02.) There are SO MANY pg women walking around downtown in our city. Many of them must be due at the end of May, as I was. I see them and long for my belly to be as big as theirs.
I've reached 15 weeks, and all appears to be well. I hope it continues to stay that way, but every unusual cramp and discharge sends me worrying. I sit on pins and needles all month, waiting for my next dr's appt to hear the hb again. (Last time it was a strong 170bpm).
I had a good friend who was due the same week as I currently am. I was so happy to be able to share the experience with her. Sadly, I had to share my m/c experience with her, as she m/c'd a month ago. That brought back many sad feeling, as I was totally devistated for her and her dh.
I hope you all are healing well. Take care of yourself. It was great to hear an update from you.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi, I am a new member living in Northern New Mexico. It is really healing for me to be able to hear other people dealingwith or at least acknowledging their pain and experiences. I think I am around misscariage 5 with one living beautiful daughter born at 5 1/2 months. I can most certainly identify with the longing feeling of a big belly. I live in kid heaven right now with most of my friends having their second children this year and a lot of other having their first. I had my first miscarriage when I was 20 at 2 1/2 months. The baby was due Oct. 30th of 2000. When that day rolled around I felt awful. Then began the long process of feeling completely inadequate because I couldn't so the one biological thing I am here to do. It is so painfull. Luckily, my body held on to Kira for long enough for her to survive outside of me. Now I am looking into having another one after my HSG this Tuesday. Good luck to you all. Be very gently with yourselves.
Tiffany, mama to Kira 18 mos.


----------



## waldohood (Aug 8, 2002)

My heart goes out to all of you. This will be fast-- I am still low energy. We had our fourth miscarriage a few weeks ago for reasons we are still not sure of. Lots of tests have been done. Lots of procedures. Septum removal. Progesterone suppositories. Clomiphine. Second hystersocopy is scheduled for May 20th. WE have gotten pregnant 5 out of 6 tries- the first time, we had a son, born 6 weeks early but healthy. This last time, there was "something" in the ultrasound- that seemed to cut across the sac and grew as the pregnany progressed. At the D&C, the doctor did not feel anything. This is scattered, but I wanted to check in, send my love, introduce myself, and make a connection. I will email more soon.

Peace,
Michelle


----------



## Mutherluv (Apr 19, 2003)

Hello, I am new to the site. I am a mother of 4. They are ages 13, 11, 14month, and one angel baby born still Aug 19, 2000 at 36 weeks. I would be interested in any chats that go on about this subject. I would like to help in any way I can parents going throug loss. I would be happy to listen or anything else I can do. Thank you, Wendy


----------

